# Can't leave out MIA!!!



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is Mia.... haven't added her pics lately.... poor baby!! Shhh, don't tell her...

She LOVES the pig ears, too!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

one more....... 

This is too cute... Mia is so tired from "running" away from the Killer Xena!! LOL 

She was taking a little Siesta!!! LOL


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

ooohhh... I can't believe your hand was on a pig ear like that! That's flirting with danger right there! :lol: Have you tried the pig ear strips? They're the same thing, only smaller portions; I get those for Cooper so he won't eat a whole ear and poop for days afterwards.  

Those are cute pics... Mia is so darling!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Mia is such a little darling...I love the pic of her having a siesta !


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

what color are her eyes?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Mia is just adorable


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Mia's eyes are a really pretty green... in the sunlight you can see gold mixed in... really pretty!!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Mia is a beautiful color. She's sooo cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Shes beautiful!!! Bet you shes fully kitted out with the latest fashions with mummys couture!


----------



## jbeany (Mar 12, 2005)

i love the picture of her sleeping! it's adorable! what a cute dog! uh, where do you get clothes small enough for her? i love the pink sweater! 8)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia gets prettier and prettier every time we see her. Poor girl, having to keep up with the the warrior princess. :lol:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys :wave: 

jbeany: The pink sweater I got at a local pet store but all the other "outfits" she has (and she has many) are made by me!!!! I make dog cloths and leashes to match... here is my site if you would like to check it out..

www.miabellacouture.com

Thanks!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love love love that last pic!!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Great pictures!! Mia is a sweetie! and I bet she is a good "Big Sis"! :wink:


----------



## joy (Aug 4, 2005)

What a sweetie. She looks like she wouldn't let go of that ear for anything!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL she looks like she's thinking "what the heck?" in that second pic! Too cute! And the last pic is so cute of her catching some zz's! Mia is such a pretty girl!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww shes a lil stunner! i really love her colouring and like her baby " it wasn't me face!" lol, awwww!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mia looks stunning as ever!! mine are addicted the pig s ears too :lol: 

kisses nat :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!!! :lol: My two girls thank you, too!!! :lol:


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

she is soooo adorably cute


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww that last pic is so cute :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love the sleeping pic, she is sooo beautiful!! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that last pic is soooooo nice


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Always love seeing pics of your beautiful Mia. :lol: That siesta one is so cute. :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow, Mia is beautiful as ever! She's got such elegent looking long legs in her photos. Xena is a cutie too!!!!!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Sooooo pretty Mia is


----------

